# Do I have too much rocks?



## pollex.jaypee (Oct 18, 2014)

I have mostly mbuna. Does it look like I have too much rocks?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The amount of rock looks fine to me. It does look like a lot of fish though, what are the tank dimensions?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't think so....


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

IMO, a Mbuna tank can never have "too much rocks". Unless you can no longer see the fishes...


----------



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

I love the tank set up amazing!


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice! Put some bigger ones in there right up to the water line.


----------



## fishypaws1976 (Jan 18, 2016)

I was wondering, where did you buy the rocks in the tank


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

If your talking about the OP....he's in the Philippines so probably there.

If you are talking about my tank it is called Lace rock and I got it at a LFS here in south Florida. You can order it by the pound on-line too.


----------



## GlennLever (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm a fan of lots of rock.

I would like to get them to the water line, but do not think it is possible (this is a 110 high)










I purchased from the local landscape place (a pallet is 132, 1/4 pallet is $99 (500 pounds), pick you stone is 19.99 a stone (large 12 inches by 6 inches around). The stone in the right rear is one stone from the pick a stone.

I purchase six and we worked a deal where I paid the 1/4 pallet price


----------

